# "Force" Netflix 4k on Bolt?



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Here's my situation. I switched my Network settings from MoCA to wireless. When I switched it back to MoCA, Netflix only listed shows in HD, and didn't give me the option for Ultra HD (i.e., 4k). When I restarted the Bolt, the Ultra HD was back. This strikes me as a massive pain, and I'm curious if there's a way to "force" the Ultra HD option.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

Netflix should adjust based on available bandwidth.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Sparty99 said:


> Here's my situation. I switched my Network settings from MoCA to wireless. When I switched it back to MoCA, Netflix only listed shows in HD, and didn't give me the option for Ultra HD (i.e., 4k). When I restarted the Bolt, the Ultra HD was back. This strikes me as a massive pain, and I'm curious if there's a way to "force" the Ultra HD option.


If the Netflix app thinks you aren't in 4K output, it won't give you listings for 4K content. Sometimes the Bolt will revert to only 1080P output. In which case the Netflix app will not show any titles available in UHD.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

i2k said:


> Netflix should adjust based on available bandwidth.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That part I get...I checked when I was in wireless and it (predictably) didn't have the UHD.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> If the Netflix app thinks you aren't in 4K output, it won't give you listings for 4K content. Sometimes the Bolt will revert to only 1080P output. In which case the Netflix app will not show any titles available in UHD.


I guess my question is, how long does it take for the Netflix app to check the bandwidth? I wouldn't expect it to happen immediately after switching back to MoCA, but when I switch the network settings I make sure to reconnect to the TiVo service so I would think it would happen somewhat quickly.


----------



## Fant (Sep 1, 2016)

Try changing the video settings on your bolt so that 2160p is the only resolution checked.


----------



## OmeneX (Jul 2, 2016)

Try reloading the Netflix App --

Open Netflix App -- Settings -- Get Help -- Reload Netflix App.

See if that helps.


----------



## jth tv (Nov 15, 2014)

Here is a discussion of a Netflix Test video:
http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10982981#post10982981


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

If Netflix isn't showing the 4K UHD genre it has nothing to do with available bandwidth; it doesn't think that your equipment is 4K capable. When this happens go to settings and see which resolutions are enabled. 

Which resolutions do you normally have enabled? I generally have only the two 2160p ones enabled (4K 24fps, 4K 60fps), but sometimes it sets "4K 60fps (auto)" when I reboot. (I would enable more resolutions and let my television upscale, but the Netflix app hates that).

EDIT: I just tried setting 1080p only and I still got the 4K UHD genre displayed and when I played a 4K test clip it climbed up through the encodes to the highest bit rate 4K one, just displaying it at 1080p. Seems like when you reboot sometimes your TiVo isn't detecting that your equipment is 4K capable.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

OmeneX said:


> Try reloading the Netflix App --
> 
> Open Netflix App -- Settings -- Get Help -- Reload Netflix App.
> 
> See if that helps.


This has fixed the issue both times it's come up, and it's a relatively simple fix.

I also changed the settings so that the only video output was 2160, but that didn't seem to resolve the issue.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> If Netflix isn't showing the 4K UHD genre it has nothing to do with available bandwidth; it doesn't think that your equipment is 4K capable. When this happens go to settings and see which resolutions are enabled.
> 
> Which resolutions do you normally have enabled? I generally have only the two 2160p ones enabled (4K 24fps, 4K 60fps), but sometimes it sets "4K 60fps (auto)" when I reboot. (I would enable more resolutions and let my television upscale, but the Netflix app hates that).
> 
> EDIT: I just tried setting 1080p only and I still got the 4K UHD genre displayed and when I played a 4K test clip it climbed up through the encodes to the highest bit rate 4K one, just displaying it at 1080p. Seems like when you reboot sometimes your TiVo isn't detecting that your equipment is 4K capable.


That's odd. But then this is the weird Netflix app on the Bolt. That is not normal behavior for a Netflix app with UHD content.


----------

